
Show HN: 50 self improvement books collected from hacker news - jadeydi
http://toptalkedbooks.com/shelves/motivational-and-best-self-improvement-books
======
wingerlang
I've seen this website a few times on Show HN now. What is the difference each
time, if any? This one appears to be just a filter or categorisation of
content.

> New features and upgrades ("Foo 1.3.1 is out") generally aren't substantive
> enough to be Show HNs. A major overhaul is probably ok.

~~~
jadeydi
I am not sure. we made lots of changes, and i think this will help some
people, like them

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15155833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15155833)

